# Is this as bright as it should be?!



## TripleC (Mar 11, 2005)

Ok, so I made a mistake...but it was because I got a great deal and it was a hasty purchase.

I bought this coralife aqualight and I just set it up. It doesn't look as bright as it should be so I'm concerned. Not that it's broken, but I'm worried that the reflector isn't distributing the light well. I think it's functionally fine.

I just realized that it's the wrong model...it's the one for reef and saltwater aquariums...

Anyway, I probably meant to get this one, but I wanted to know if they are basically the same model or not. If so, where should I get some good 65W CF bulbs? Should I get the 6,700K? For money reasons, I will probably keep the 10,000K bulbs in there right now.

Anyway, it doesn't look like it's distributing enough light in my 72 Bowfront. I have versatops as the lid but I'm just trying it out and it looks nowhere near as bright as my retrofitted AH supply kit on my 20L.

Suggestions? Let me know if you've used the coralife setup and if you think it gets the job done. I love my AH supply, but I got this 260W setup brand new for $170.

Thanks guys.
Chris


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Same fixture, different bulbs, different box color. 

A few reasons the light is not as bright. The actinic bulbs do not really add to the overall "brightness". While there is no definitive answer as to efficacy of the actinic's on a planted tank, it would probably be best to swap the pair out for a pair of bulbs in the range of 6500-10000k. Some like the look of all 10000k, some like 2 6500 and 2 10000 and others may chime in with other mixes. Sell the actinics on Aquabid, Ebay or in the For Sale area of Reef Central.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use Coralife fixtures on all my tanks and I'm very satisfied. I even used the 130 watt 50/50 fixture with good results, it just gives the tank a different color than the freshwater fixture does; which makes it appear not as bright.


----------



## TripleC (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys...I'm gonna pick up some extra 6,700K bulbs.

Trenac, do you have a glass top on your tank? I'm just worried that my foreground isn't going to get enough of the distribution. I knew bowfronts were a little complicated with the lighting, but I hope this will be able to get the front portion of the tank.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have both open top and glass cover tanks, but you are correct that bow fronts are a little different when it comes to lighting.


----------

